# Now which drill bits?



## TonyL (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks to all that that offered me their advice on drilling tru-stone and the Drill Doctor. I am basically a non-wood turner (acrylic, PR, etc.). What are the best bits in your opinion that are compatible with the materials that I like to turn and sharpen nicely on the the DD? Differences of opinion are cheerfully accepted.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## Swagopenturner (Jun 26, 2014)

Tony;
I routinely drill Tru-Stone with the parabolic as well as standard point bits.  Just don't use brad points on Tru-Stone, it will blow out the last 1/8" or so as you drill through.  Does the Drill Doctor sharpen parabolics?


----------



## Monty (Jun 26, 2014)

A lot will say to stay away from the Harbor Freight bits, but I have the 115 Piece Titanium Nitride M2 High Speed Steel Drill Bit Set, that works great for me. I keep them sharp with my Drill Dr amd the set covers 99% of things I make. I always check the tubes with a micrometer and choose the bit that is the just over size for the tube.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 26, 2014)

This is all great. I have no idea what it takes...sad but true. 4.5 months ago, I didn't know pen making was a hobby. If someone would have told me 2 weeks ago that they were buying a DD, I wouldn't know whether to congratulate or pray for them. This is all brand new. Tomorrow, we get a pressure pot for Alumilite. I told my good friend that i would get the DD and he would get the PP. The last time I saw a PP, it was in Flatbush, Brooklyn and my beautiful gramdmother was making meatballs in it....that was 46 years ago!


----------



## Rich L (Jun 26, 2014)

Swagopenturner said:


> Tony;
> I routinely drill Tru-Stone with the parabolic as well as standard point bits.  Just don't use brad points on Tru-Stone, it will blow out the last 1/8" or so as you drill through.  Does the Drill Doctor sharpen parabolics?



The on-line literature and comments indicate it will and I don't doubt it. Here's a link to a great picture of the tip difference between a parabolic drill and conventional twist drill. It's really the flute shape and cross section that gives the parabolic the advantage as the "grind" on the tip can be the same.

Parabolic vs Standard Flute Twist Drills - CNCCookbook CNC Blog CNCCookbook CNC Blog

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 26, 2014)

Harbor freight set...without a doubt.  The DD will keep them sharper than any expensive set you can buy.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2014)

What have you tried? Get a bit and a blank and drill something. Offer your suggestions and experience. All the drill bit posts in the last 12 months should work since drill bit technology hasn't changed in the last week.


----------



## sbell111 (Jun 26, 2014)

Still it's OK to ask the question.  This isn't a library, after all.  It's an Internet forum.

Like so many other people, I went with the big box o' bits from HF along with a number of metric ones that I've picked up along the way.  One thing that I recommend related to his issue is that you don't just go with whatever size bit is stated in the kit instructions.  These are frequently too small or too large.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jun 26, 2014)

So let's follow Steve....Hf bits are usually out of round. Like the link posted, you can learn that higher quality bits are better. Buy quality bits...not HF bits.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jun 26, 2014)

If I had the money I'd buy Norseman.Until then I'll keep using Dewalt.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 27, 2014)

*Response to Jim*



Jim Burr said:


> What have you tried? Get a bit and a blank and drill something. Offer your suggestions and experience. All the drill bit posts in the last 12 months should work since drill bit technology hasn't changed in the last week.




First..thank you, your experience is invaluable to me and possibly others.

2nd...I tried nothing with the DD (that's on its way). I have tried Colt and whatever PSI and the others kit firms sell with their starter packs - given I am a novice and bought many started packs.

3rd.....I don't want to read all of the drill bit posts....but I read some, including all that you assembled for me/us regarding the DD (thank you again). It was a big help and the information/opinions sold me on the 750X.

4th (A) ...and no sarcasm intended, and not to undermine your opinion (because I want your opinion), but from what authoritative source(s) are you drawing upon when expressing your opinion on the advances in drill bit technology? I am not challenging your knowledge.... I would just like to know. Like when someone asks me a tax code or financial/accounting reporting question....I site the IRS interpretations, SEC regulations, and GAAP (which change relatively frequently and sometime retroactively) .

4th (B) . I will ask over and over again, via the forum regadless of what is in the library, youtube, including what Moses may walk down from a mountain holding on tablets about drill bit technology (sarcasm intended - for emphasis). My questions, including the ones that would lead one to believe that I have the IQ of a finial will keep coming, in addition to the ones that I asked before and I am just too lazy to look-up again. I am fully aware that no owes me an response, but I am enjoying the fellowship and exchanges (and care less about what others think of my IQ, intentions, etc.)

I must have added 10 to 15 names to my phone directory in the last 4 months of folks that don't know what to do for me first. I have only begun to return some of the favors. I wouldn't have acquired those names (and who I now consider my friends) as quickly if I had only consulted the library.

Lastly I don't understand how to interpret your comment regarding "Steve's" HF bits (buy them?, don't buy them?.....) but thank you for taking the time to respond.

Best,

Tony


----------



## mredburn (Jun 27, 2014)

Tony  
Viking makes Norseman Drill bits and I use them. They are USA made and in my opinion the standard VIking brand is  just as good as the Norseman brand they make.  A better bit will stay sharper longer.  The better bits are usually truer to size. A DD will sharpen a better bit just as sharp as a cheap bit but it still stays sharper longer meaning you waste less time sharpening and wearing out your bits.  I am one that does not recommend HF sets. I have had a set and it was awfull. I also use Bosch Colbalt bits.

Viking Drill & Tool | America Finest High Speed Steel Cutting Tool | Saint Paul Minnesota


----------



## NittanyLion (Jun 27, 2014)

"Lastly I don't understand how to interpret your comment regarding "Steve's" HF bits (buy        them?, don't buy them?.....) but thank you for taking the time to respond"

Jim is saying what Mike Redburn said, but Mike Said it in a much better way. I think this is part of what Andy Little referenced recently in his GoodBye post.

 I respect both of their opinions and Mike is absolutely correct.  You will need to sharpen more....but hey, that's something I like to do.  I've only had to buy 2 HF sets since I own the DD.....never found one to be OOR.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 27, 2014)

Going to get the Viking. Thank you!

Where do order yours from please?

Still don't understand the Good Bye post. I liked that guy. No one should have to/want to leave.


----------



## mredburn (Jun 27, 2014)

Here is a link to a set on Amazon. You can also find them Individually if you search. I know Fastanal carries them probably several other supply companies.  Zoro Tools perhaps.
http://www.amazon.com/VIKING-PIECE-...=1403871015&sr=8-1&keywords=viking+drill+bits
Ebay currantly has 61 listings and I thought there was one pen  supplier that carried them. I will look


----------



## TonyL (Jun 27, 2014)

Beautiful. Thank you. I was just on Amazon. I want to buy them individual. Thanks for all you help and to all that directed me.


----------



## raar25 (Jun 27, 2014)

Now if someone can up with a process so I could resharpen my colt 5 bits that would be impressive.  After they dull it looks like I am just going to put a sandard 118 deg point on them.


----------



## carlmorrell (Jun 27, 2014)

I bought an  inexpensive drill index after buying way too many individual bits. What a waste of money.  I did not have a DD at the time, all were dull and many were not even straight.  Then I found a older Craftsman drill index and they are really nice.  So in my limited experience, I would not recommend buying a cheap drill set.  YMMV:biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't disagree that the better bits stay sharper longer, but I also don't see the need to buy a complete set of the higher ended bits.  I bought the 100+ HF set, and have replaced several of the bits that I use a lot with better quality bits.  But the ones that I only use once in a while work well enough. Plus the set has a decent metal storage box with everything labeled.  So far I've only found 1 OOR bit in the set, and it's been replaced. Sure I'd like to have the best of everything, but in this case what I bought was good enough.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jun 27, 2014)

IMO Harbor Freight is great for the "I may need that" tool. Most of their stuff I wouldn't buy if I was using it daily. Having said that, I did buy the cheap 115 pc drill index for the "just in case" moments. I've used a few of the bits, and broke one while drilling holes to tap in my bandsaw table. I don't drill much 1/8" or 3/16" steel, so that's fine. The "U" bit works well for my LeRoi Elegant Royales. Other than that, I buy Irwin bits at a local tool company that actually carries the oddball sizes (read metric). I have not (but will be soon) invested in a DD...my bits need it! 

So Tony, I would recommend buying the higher quality bits.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you. Great advice.


----------



## Rich L (Jun 27, 2014)

There are any number of places to get sets and individual bits. The places I go to are MSC and McMaster Carr. MSC allows you to see and buy by brand and McMaster shows by "durability." Prices range down to less than a buck for, say, a 1/8" jobber drill from offshore far east to USA and offshore Europe (2, 3, 4x more expensive and better quality in material, and manufacturing tolerance). You pick how many times you want to do DD, what materials you want to drill, and quality of hole. Personally, I won't touch a HF set.

Also, learn how to use a center drill to start your holes.

Here's another suggestion if your hole drilling supports it and that is to get "screw length" or "stub" drills. They are shorter and therefore stiffer and I use them whenever I can. Split points always and I think your DD will do that.

The brand I've settled on is Precision Twist Drill (Precision Dormer) and I believe that it is still an American concern (Illinois) but some of their products are made offshore (Brazil, etc).

Cheers,
Rich


----------

